# Help with high FOC Victory Vap build



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's my VAP build. I think you'll find all you need in there: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1685182


----------



## josh_bovaird (Sep 17, 2010)

Im in that direction henro, do you think the 300 would be stiff enough im not gonna go over 100 - 125 on the head?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm at work my OT2 program is on my home cp. You can download the free trial version on their website or buy it. It's pinwheelsoftware.com.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

300s will be too weak with that setup even with a 100gr head at that arrow length. However you'll be too stiff at the same length in a 250 spine so you'll have to cut it longer or add more head weight. It will take a 29.5" carbon to carbon 250 spine shaft with a 125gr head to put you in the sweet spot for spine. Otherwise a 150gr head will put you in the sweet spot for spine at 28.5" carbon to carbon. The latter will yield higher foc numbers obviously.


----------



## josh_bovaird (Sep 17, 2010)

I can shoot longer arrows thats now a problem. Ive been searching online and cant seem to find anyone who has the stainless steel outserts in stock.


----------



## josh_bovaird (Sep 17, 2010)

I tried downloading the shaft selector but it wont work I guess i downloaded it awhile ago and never used it and my trial ran out. That stinks


----------

